

All Techcrunch Disrupt Videos - BvS
http://techcrunch.com/disrupt/video/

======
zmitri
I find it strange that our team came in 5th place in the hackathon, and yet
they choose not to post our presentation nor our interview. They posted the
other winners + more. Our hack was kind of a joke,
<http://venturecrapital.us>, but it must have really offended some people if
they decided to not even show it.

